# ho can i make a wca account/id



## Stuart (Apr 2, 2011)

im going to my first competition and i want to make and account so that all my times go up on the rankings sheet


----------



## Shortey (Apr 2, 2011)

You don't make an account. You get one by simply competing.


----------



## Owen (Apr 2, 2011)

Yup, you get one automatically after going to a competition.


----------

